# Schlafsack waschen



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

Moin,

ich hab einen Trakker Big Z Schlafsack und würde den gerne einmal reinigen lassen. Nun ist in dem Schlafsack kein Zettel eingenäht, wo Hinweise dazu drauf stehen.

Die Leute aus der Wäscherei meinten, das es dann auf mein Risiko gehen würde.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Wäsche eines Schlafsacks? Möchte ja nicht das dort Füllmaterial verrutsch oder irgendwas anderes passiert...


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Nimm einfach Haarshampoo und wenn du dem nicht traust, ein Waschmittel für Daunenjacken. Dann gehts ab in die Badewanne. Den Sack dort ordentlich in lauwarmer Lauge einweichen und von Hand durchkneten. Gut mit klarem Wasser spülen und ablaufen lassen. Dann entweder zum Trocknen Aufhängen und dabei immer wieder etwas auflockern.

Ich geb meinen Nachtkrieger in den Trockner, weil es ihm nicht schadet.


----------



## gründler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Ich wasch meinen auf 30grad Schonwaschgang ohne zu schleudern,danach so tropfnass aufhängen.

Ist aber nen normaler Schlafsack 60€ Campingladen,keine Ahnung was da drin ist,er hat es bis jetzt paar mal überlebt und alles ohne probleme.

Aber wie gesagt nicht schleudern.

lg


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Die großen Karpfenschlafsäcke passen nur leider nicht in normale Haushaltswaschmaschinen; zu groß. In die Trocknertrommel geht meiner auch nur grad so rein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Andal sein Tipp hört sich schonmal gut an! Und das würde mir auch 30 Euro sparen. Der ist auch nicht verunreinigt, nur einmal "auffrischen" wäre angebracht. Möchte aber keinen Duftbaum reinlegen!


----------



## gründler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Siemens mit A+++ und 7kg fassungsvermögen.35liter Wasser max...usw. für 459€ im Angebot bei Expert (ich hab damals zugeschlagen),da pack ich dir 2 Schlafsäcke rein.

Aber eigentlich sollte auch ne normale Maschine das packen,meine alte damals hat es auch geschafft und wahr noch Platz übrig.Der Schlafsack fällt ja durchs Wasser zusammen. 

#h


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Mache das auch so wie von Andal beschrieben . Günstigste und sicherste Art. Und nur zum Auffrischen nimmste nur Weichspüler .


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

@ Gründler, ich transportiere meinen Schlafsack in einem 70l Ortlieb Rack Pack. Das wird selbst bei 35l eng. Und selbst wenn der da reingeht, dann passt kein Wasser mehr rein...


----------



## gründler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Das 35liter max.bezog sich auf Wasserverbrauch der Maschine.

Die heutigen trommeln sind enorm groß geworden (achte mal drauf wenn in Laden bist wo Maschinen gibt),daher denke ich das der locker in heutige Maschinen past.

Der trend geht auch bei Siemens AEG und co.richtung größer höher weiter....zumindestens sieht man fast nur noch trommeln in xxl.Die kleinen von damals verschwinden mehr und mehr.

Hatte im Sommer erst die Wahl der Qual beim Neukauf einer Waschmaschine.
Und da wir mit 5 Leuten im Haus leben und viel Wäsche anfällt habe ich so ne xxxl trommel genommen,da past jeder xxxl Schlafsack rein.

Aber ok hat nicht noch jeder so ne Maschine. 

#h


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

mache das auch wie andal mit dem daunenjackenwaschmittel oder weichspühler in der wanne wenn du auf nummer sicher gehst würde ich dem hersteller einfach mal eine e-mail schreiben ob sie dir pflegehinweise geben können


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Wenn so Sachen wie Schlafsäcke, oder empfindliche Kleidungsstücke einfach nur etwa müffeln, aber nicht wirklich dreckig sind, dann kann man sie auch gut ausfrieren.

Möglichst locker in die Gefriertruhe legen, oder bei strengem Frost über Nacht raushängen. Gut aufschütteln und schon sind sie wieder frisch im Geruch. Wolle und Daunen wird dadurch auch wieder fluffig, wie neu!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

ich wasche meine beiden in indusrie maschienen,sind so  waschmaschienen  läden das ganze kostet mich 13€(waschen&trockenen)

die grossen trommeln haben 14kg,da past mein monster rein ,als waschmittel nehme ich ein sportflüssig teil(membran schutzt u.s.w)


in die reinigung bring ich die beiden nicht,wollten damals 30€ für einen.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

*Vorsicht mit Weichspülern!*

Wenn das Teil atmungsaktive Membranen enthält, dann sind die anschleißend zu. Dann hast du eine perfekte Schwitztüte!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

hab geschrieben das ich sportwaschmittel nutze,weichspühler kommt bei mir keiner rein.


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

das mit dem weichspühler war ich das ist richtig wenn der sack atmunsgaktiv ist wäre dies kontraproduktiv


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Habe eine Bw Standardtüte (Mumie) und wasche die ganz normal 
als 40° Buntwäsche mit Flüssigwaschmittel. Im Anschluss 
Trockner im Schonprogramm und gut ist.


----------



## dib (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

bei grossen winterschlafsäcken würde ich auch handwäsche empfehlen , die sind wirklich zu gross für herkömmliche waschmaschienen , habe früher ne zeit lang einen bw schlafsack verwendet , der passte in die waschmaschiene .


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



Franky D schrieb:


> das mit dem weichspühler war ich das ist richtig wenn der sack atmunsgaktiv ist wäre dies kontraproduktiv



So isses... es muss immer Luft an den Sack kommen, sonst wirds unkomfortabel für den Mann!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Oha, danke für die Tipps! Dann stell ich den Weichspüler wieder beiseite -_-
Werd nämlich die Badewanne vorziehen.

Draussen lüften würde grad gehen, aber dank des Klimawandels brennen hier in 50% der Haushalte 24h am Tag Kaminöfen. Wer frische Luft will muss schon in die Stadt. Da wäre mir das Risiko aber zu groß den Schlafsack über Nach draussen zu lassen.


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



Andal schrieb:


> So isses... es muss immer Luft an den Sack kommen, sonst wirds unkomfortabel für den Mann!


 
|rolleyes


----------



## KölnerAngler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Mein Sack kommt immer in die Badewanne zum reinigen.
Meine Frau schrubbt den dann immer gut durch und behandelt ihn mit Feinwaschmittel. Danach ist er dann immer schön weich und er müffelt dann auch nicht mehr so. Nutze meinen Sack sehr häufig im Sommer und dann kann der auch schon mal etwas strenger riechen. Aber nach der Behandlung durch meine Frau riecht man dann nix mehr. Leider passt mein Teil nicht in die Waschmachine, daher wird er in der Wann bearbeitet.

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Und im Winter hängt dein Sack unterm Dach?


----------



## Franky D (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Mein Sack kommt immer in die Badewanne zum reinigen.
> Meine Frau schrubbt den dann immer gut durch und behandelt ihn mit Feinwaschmittel. Danach ist er dann immer schön weich und er müffelt dann auch nicht mehr so. Nutze meinen Sack sehr häufig im Sommer und dann kann der auch schon mal etwas strenger riechen. Aber nach der Behandlung durch meine Frau riecht man dann nix mehr. Leider passt mein Teil nicht in die Waschmachine, daher wird er in der Wann bearbeitet.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
ne wenn das mal nicht etwas für unseren ferkelfahnder ist honeyball wo bist du:vik:


----------



## gründler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Mein Sack kommt immer in die Badewanne zum reinigen.
> Meine Frau schrubbt den dann immer gut durch und behandelt ihn mit Feinwaschmittel. Danach ist er dann immer schön weich und er müffelt dann auch nicht mehr so. Nutze meinen Sack sehr häufig im Sommer und dann kann der auch schon mal etwas strenger riechen. Aber nach der Behandlung durch meine Frau riecht man dann nix mehr. Leider passt mein Teil nicht in die Waschmachine, daher wird er in der Wann bearbeitet.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Mit feinwaschmittel ^^

Das könnte nen Spitzenreiter werden,meine Stimme hast Du jetzt schon.


lol zu geil.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

und meine auch#6#6


----------



## KölnerAngler (26. März 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Nee Leute, 
nicht schon wieder. 
Ich bin doch schon letztes Jahr nominiert worden:c ( aber nicht gewählt :vik: )

Man, da schreibt man schnell was zusammen und schon hängt man am Haken|gr:

Aber macht Ihr mal Ruhig, ich bin mir 100% sicher, das es da bessere gibt als mich!!!!

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Mein Sack kommt immer in die Badewanne zum reinigen.
> Meine Frau schrubbt den dann immer gut durch und behandelt ihn mit Feinwaschmittel. Danach ist er dann immer schön weich und er müffelt dann auch nicht mehr so. Nutze meinen Sack sehr häufig im Sommer und dann kann der auch schon mal etwas strenger riechen. Aber nach der Behandlung durch meine Frau riecht man dann nix mehr. Leider passt mein Teil nicht in die Waschmachine, daher wird er in der Wann bearbeitet.


Egal, wie man es dreht und wendet, an diesem Posting kann und muss man einfach gar nichts rauskürzen. Das kommt so, wie es ist, in die nächste Ferkelwahl.


----------



## Franky D (9. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Egal, wie man es dreht und wendet, an diesem Posting kann und muss man einfach gar nichts rauskürzen. Das kommt so, wie es ist, in die nächste Ferkelwahl.


 
ich hab schon gedacht du bist verschollen honeyball


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Nein, hatte nur einen kurzen unfreiwilligen Winterurlaub...:m


----------



## KölnerAngler (9. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Egal, wie man es dreht und wendet, an diesem Posting kann und muss man einfach gar nichts rauskürzen. Das kommt so, wie es ist, in die nächste Ferkelwahl.


  Gnade vor Recht möglich?
Wenn meine Frau das liest, was ich hier wieder verbrochen habe krieg ich ziemlich lange Zeit gar nix mehr geschrubbt!!!

Demütige Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Gnade vor Recht möglich?
> Wenn meine Frau das liest, was ich hier wieder verbrochen habe krieg ich ziemlich lange Zeit gar nix mehr geschrubbt!!!
> 
> Demütige Grüße
> ...



oha, es ist doch immer schön wenn einem die frau den sack schubbt.
die soll hier auch nicht mitlesen, die soll deinen sack ordentlich schubben.
und wenn es doch ärger geben sollte, einfach mal den sack selber schubben, ich bin mir sicher das hast du auch schon mal selbst gemacht 

was ich gerne noch einmal wissen würde, wie bekommst du den sack trocken ?
macht das auch deine frau mit trockenblasen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (10. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Gnade vor Recht möglich?
> Wenn meine Frau das liest, was ich hier wieder verbrochen habe krieg ich ziemlich lange Zeit gar nix mehr geschrubbt!!!
> 
> Demütige Grüße
> ...




wie ich gehört habe, ist deine frau bereits über alles informiert, soll sich aber zu weiteren schrubbaktionen bereit erklärt haben, allerdings zukünftig nur noch mit der drahtbürste.

gruß siggi


----------



## KölnerAngler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*



sprogoe schrieb:


> wie ich gehört habe, ist deine frau bereits über alles informiert, soll sich aber zu weiteren schrubbaktionen bereit erklärt haben, allerdings zukünftig nur noch mit der drahtbürste.
> 
> gruß siggi


  Na Danke, zu gütig!:c:r:c


----------



## Lupus (10. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

Moin,
ich weiß ja nicht ob hier noch die *Schlaf*sackreinigung interessant ist...aber das ist mein Hinweis:

1. Karpfenschlafsäcke passen meist nicht in Waschmaschinen (war zumindest bei mir so)

2. Wie ein Schlafsack u reinigen ist erfährt man auch mit einer kurzen Mail an den Hersteller. Bei meinem NW II 30 Grad nicht schleudern und mit ein paar Tennisbällen waschen!

3. Die Reinigung beim Profi kostet zwischen 20 und 30 Euro!!!

4. Jede Wäsche belastet das Material extrem und wirkt sich nachhaltig auf die Isolationsfähigkeit aus...war zumindest bei meinem so.

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## bechi (19. April 2013)

*AW: Schlafsack waschen*

tach,

hab mir vor paar wochen nen ehmanns 5 season gegönnt.

die hatten da netterweise ne "reinigungsanleitung" beigelegt.


http://ehmanns.de/pdf/instructions/sleeping_bags_de.pdf


wobei ich grundsätzlich von einer reinigung abraten würde, dass material wird 
dadurch nicht besser. Falls meiner etwas verschmutzt sein sollte einfach mit 
nem lappen sauber machn... ansonsten leg ich ihn zum auslüften raus in den 
garten.


----------

